# نتيجة مسابقة احسن موضوع لكل اسبوووع ( مع مفاجأة القسم ) (2)



## جيلان (12 أغسطس 2010)

اعلن الملتقى الثقافي و العلمي عن مسابقة قوية لتحديد افضل موضوع من بين موضوعات الاسبوع​ 
 




يعلن قسم الثقافي مسابقة اسبوعية لاحسن خبر ثقافي وعلمي...​ 


وقومنا باختيار افضل ثلاث مواضيع بعناية و الذى تم التصويت عليهم من قِبل الاعضاء  هنااااا ​ 
ومن المعروف انه بناءاً على ذلك يتم اختيار الموضوع الفائز لكن هذا الاسبوع كان الفائز موضوعين وليس موضوع واحد نظراً لتعادل الاصوات ونال كل موضوع منهم  12 صوت والذى زاد عن اصوات الموضوع الثالث بمعدل تلت اصوات مما يدل على قوة الثلاث مواضيع​ 

​ 
 المواضيع الفائزة​ 

*اكتشاف كوكبين ضخمين بصدد.. الرقص معا*
*    ‏ **التفسير العلمي لظاهرة الرعد والبرق* ​ 

للعضوة المباركة :مونيكا 57 و العضوة المباركة : نفرتاري​ 
الف مبروووووووووووووووك​ 

 مونيكا57 نفرتاري 
​
بالطبع ستحصلون على التقييم وتثبيت الموضوع الفائز لمدة معينة (حتى اعلان نتيجة مسابقة الاسبوع القادم ) هذا مع التصميم الذى تختارونه  ( اى شكل او صورة معينة ان كانت رمزية او توقيع اخبرينا بها وعلينا التنفيذ )

نتمنى لكم دواام التوفيييق​ 



والان حان موعد اعلان انشط عضو لهذا الاسبوع
​ 
و هى اختيار اكثر الاعضاء نشاطاً فى المواضيع والردود​ 
والكثير من الاعضاء كانو نشطاء لكن سنختار عضو واحد
هو الفائز بجائزة الانشط هذا الاسبوع​ 
وهو


العضو​ 



من غير ( ة ) هههههههه
​ 
:​ 
mikel coco
​ 
ايضاً ستحصل على تصميم تختاره بنفسك​ 
الف مبروووووووووووك مايكل وشكرا على نشاطك الرائع
ربنا يبارك مجهودك الجميل​ 





























 








*كليموووووووووووووووو   جيلااااااااااااااااااااااااااااان*
​ 

*انتظروا التصميمات المُختارة*​


----------



## مونيكا 57 (12 أغسطس 2010)

*ألف مبروووووووك أحبائى
نفرتارى ومايكل كوكو
على الفوز وعقبال باقى الأعضاء
فعلا تستاهلو الفوز عن جدارة
الرب يبارككم
ماما مونيكا






​*


----------



## نونوس14 (12 أغسطس 2010)

*مبروك مونيكا انتى بجد مواضيعك جامدة جداااا*
*مبروك نفرتارى حبيبتى طبعا مواضيعك حلوووووة اوى*
*مبروك مايكل بجد فعلا نشيط جدا*
*كلكو تستحقوها*


----------



## happy angel (12 أغسطس 2010)




----------



## $CinDrellA $ (12 أغسطس 2010)




----------



## مونيكا 57 (12 أغسطس 2010)

*أشكر إخوتى الغاليين جيلان وكليمو على المجهود والتعب
 والخدمة المتواصلة للمنتدى والأعضاء
الرب يبارككم ويكلل تعبكم دائما بالنجاح











​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (12 أغسطس 2010)

*مبروووووووووووووووووووك مامتي مونيكا*
*ومبروووووووووك نفرتاري *
*ويارب دايما لقدام*
*ومبروووووووووووووك لمايكل*
*ودايما نشييييييييييييط*​


----------



## besm alslib (12 أغسطس 2010)

*الف الف مبرووووك *

*مونيكا ونفرتاري وفعلا مواضيعكم كتير مميزين*



*ومايكل بجد انت انشط عضو بالمنتدى كلو ومن اكتر الشخصيات المحبوبه والمميزه*

*الف مبروك ليك وان شاء الله دايما مميز عزيزي*
​


----------



## أَمَة (12 أغسطس 2010)

الف مبروك
لمونيكا
نفرتاري
ومايكل

الري يبارككم ويضاعف وزناتكم​


----------



## روزي86 (12 أغسطس 2010)

الف الف مبرووووووووووووووك

وبالتوفيق دايما


----------



## نفرتاري (12 أغسطس 2010)

*الف مبروك ماما مونيكا بجد مواضيعك جامدة اوى
والف مبروك يا ميكل على نشاطك
وميرسى يا كليمو وجيلان على تعبكم
وميرسى لكل الاعضاء الى هنئونا*


----------



## ميرناm (12 أغسطس 2010)

30:





نونوس14 قال:


> *مبروك مونيكا انتى بجد مواضيعك جامدة جداااا*
> *مبروك نفرتارى حبيبتى طبعا مواضيعك حلوووووة اوى*
> *مبروك مايكل بجد فعلا نشيط جدا*
> *كلكو تستحقوها*


----------



## م _امجد ذكرى (12 أغسطس 2010)

طبعا بماانى جديد متعرفتش على حد بقول للفائزين مبروك


----------



## kalimooo (12 أغسطس 2010)

*نفرتااااااار اتفضلي

ولو عايزة اي تعديل فولي..

*


​


----------



## نفرتاري (12 أغسطس 2010)

كليمو قال:


> *نفرتااااااار اتفضلي
> 
> ولو عايزة اي تعديل فولي..
> 
> ...







*
ميرسى اوىىىىىىى يا كليمو
جميل اوىىىىىى
ربنا يبارك تعبك معانا*


----------



## tasoni queena (12 أغسطس 2010)

الف مبرووووووووووووووك 

مونيكا نفرتارى ومايكل 

عقبال المرة الجاية كمان​


----------



## HappyButterfly (12 أغسطس 2010)

*مبروووووووووووك ماما مونيكا ونفرتارى
بصراحة الموضوعين اجمل من بعض

ومبرووووووووك يا كوكو 
انشط عضو 

*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (13 أغسطس 2010)

*مبروك لممتي مونيكا ولنفرتاي
موضوعين أجمل من بعض
وربنا يبارك حياتكم​*


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (13 أغسطس 2010)

مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك

مبروووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك

مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك

يامونيكا ونفرتارى

بجد تستاهلوا مواضيعكم دايما جميله فى كل الأقسام ربنا يبارككم


ومبروووووووووووووووووووووووووك يامايكل

نشاطك مميز وبتشارك بجد مش مجرد مجامله​


----------



## kalimooo (13 أغسطس 2010)

اخي مايكل

اختار اللي عايزه
ههههههههههههه
او تبقى بدل

واي تعديل عايزه قول
لاني بحتفظ بالمسودات لغاية ما يوافق الشخص 
يعني الان بسهولة التعديل بيتم..لو عايز
بعدها بعد ما ارمي المسودات بيبقى صعب..







​





​




​

​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (13 أغسطس 2010)

*روووعه جداااااااااا استاذي
تسلم ايديك يا جميل
بس لازمته ايه التسييح ده
ميرسي ليك كتير بجد​*


----------



## kalimooo (13 أغسطس 2010)

مش فاهم ايه (*التسييح)*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (13 أغسطس 2010)

كليمو قال:


> مش فاهم ايه (*التسييح)*




_*متخدش في بالك استاذي
بهزر عادي
بس تسلم ايديك بجد
بتعبك معايا انا ع طوول​*_


----------



## govany shenoda (13 أغسطس 2010)

الف مبرووووووووووووووك 

مونيكا نفرتارى ومايكل 

عقبال المرة الجاية كمان​


----------



## مونيكا 57 (14 أغسطس 2010)

*أشكر كل أحبائى إللى باركولنا
وعقبال منباركلكم الأسابيع القادمة






الرب يوفق الجميع​*


----------



## zezza (14 أغسطس 2010)

*مبروووووووووووووووووووك استاذة مونيكا 
و نفرتارى 
و مايكل 
ربنا يبارك خدمتكم و حياتكم​*


----------



## kalimooo (14 أغسطس 2010)

​


----------



## خادمة رب المجد (14 أغسطس 2010)

الف مبروك مونيكا ونفرتارى ومايكل 

ودايما يا رب النجاح


----------



## dodoz (14 أغسطس 2010)

_الف الف مبروووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك ليكووووا بجد
حقيقى تستحقوها عن جدارة مونيكا ونفرتارى ومايكل
ومن تقدم لتقدم يارب
يسوع يكووون معاكوووووا​_


----------



## الملكة العراقية (15 أغسطس 2010)




----------



## مونيكا 57 (15 أغسطس 2010)

كليمو قال:


> ​



*الللللللللللللللللله
جميلة جدااااااا كليمو
فعلا إنت فنان
الرب يسعدك ويفرح قلبك
ميرسى كليمو كتييييييييير
الرب يباركك​*


----------

